# Blade holder



## Reawood18 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi I am a new scroll saw user and have a problem holding pinless blades at bottom.I am never able to tighten on the blade tight enough after a couple of strokes blade comes loose.I can put pinned in but that is not ideal for tight corners.My saw is a Scheppach ds 401.Any help would be very welcome. Thankyou
Peter


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

The blade holder should have a set screw of some type opposite the side that you tighten. Before I replaced my chuck heads with the Pegas heads I would remove both the set screw and the tightening screw and run them over a piece of very fine sandpaper, be sure to keep the screws perfectly square to the sandpaper to the ends will meet flush to each other. If you have a good saw I would highly recommend the Pegas chuck heads if they make them for your saw.


----------



## Reawood18 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you for that.
Cheers Peter


----------

